# Laura Collett Tweseldown today



## Fanatical (8 July 2013)

Going off a few posts on Twitter it's sounding like Laura has had a bad fall today. 

Does anyone know what happened or know how she is?

Really hope it's not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (8 July 2013)

Just seen this, believe it was a horse fall on her new intermediate ride, Tis a Beauty, think it was ridden by Oliver Townend before. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Fanatical (8 July 2013)

Yeah that's about all I had managed to work out too. 

Fingers crossed for some good news soon.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (8 July 2013)

Flick Roberts her head girl has just tweeted Georgie Spence saying no news so far but she was stable going to hospital...fingers crossed she's ok.


----------



## Fanatical (8 July 2013)

The latest from Laura's groom on Twitter:

'We know nothing other than she was stable going to hospital!'

'Praying for you @colletteventing'


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (8 July 2013)

Hope all is ok


----------



## BeckyC (8 July 2013)

all i know was that it was at fence 18 i think, a corner. dont know exactly what happened but there was a massive hold on course. hope everything is alright!


----------



## Supertrooper (8 July 2013)

Really hope she's ok, follow her on Twitter :-(

Get well soon Laura xx


----------



## Supertrooper (8 July 2013)

It says on Flick Roberts Twitter account that she's been stabilised and moved to intensive care. Really hope she's ok xx


----------



## glamourpuss (8 July 2013)

According to twitter. She suffered a rotational at a corner, she was unconscious & unable to breathe. It sounds like she had to have an emergency tracheostomy  
However it is also reported that she is now stable & in ITU.


----------



## Supertrooper (8 July 2013)

Will be keeping everything crossed for her and her family and friends xx


----------



## 3Beasties (8 July 2013)

Blimey, everything crossed for her. Sounds nasty


----------



## Fanatical (8 July 2013)

Thoughts and prayers to Laura and all her connections. Sounds awful.


----------



## amage (8 July 2013)

Awful news I bloody hate summer ground...its too severe on horses and jockeys. Hope she is better soon


----------



## BWa (8 July 2013)

!!! Blimy. That sounds serious. Her head girl is being remarkably calm on Twitter. My thoughts ate with Laura and her team.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (8 July 2013)

Wishing her massive get well soon vibes and a quick recovery!!!!


----------



## meandmyself (8 July 2013)

That's awful! Sending lots of vibes. Least the horse is okay.


----------



## Santa_Claus (8 July 2013)

I think tweets can be taken with a slight pinch of salt if not a direct contact of Laura or witness to the accident. Speculation is dangerous especially when second hand information which some of the main tweets seem to be.

There is no doubt Laura is in a serious condition and my thoughts are with her and her connections and I can only wish her a very speedy recovery.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (8 July 2013)

Santa_Claus said:



			I think tweets can be taken with a slight pinch of salt if not a direct contact of Laura or witness to the accident. Speculation is dangerous especially when second hand information which some of the main tweets seem to be.

There is no doubt Laura is in a serious condition and my thoughts are with her and her connections and I can only wish her a very speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. Also seems slightly tasteless to be tweeting/speculating about the ins and outs of it when she is obviously quite unwell and her head girl hasn't said anything more other than it was a bad fall. Sincerely hope she makes a quick recovery and her connections are managing ok.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (8 July 2013)

Laura Collett &#8207;@CollettEventing:

Following Laura's bad fall today Laura is now in ITU in hospital.  She has been stabilised and we will know more over the next 24 hours.


----------



## kiritiger (8 July 2013)

Hope she's ok, get well soon Laura xx


----------



## teapot (8 July 2013)

Fingers crossed for her


----------



## armchair_rider (8 July 2013)

Fingers crossed she'll be ok.


----------



## now_loves_mares (8 July 2013)

Huge vibes for her. Hope it is not as serious as it sounds. Had to deal with a semi-conscious faller in the N at Hopetoun last weekend and that was horrible enough. Fingers crossed for a swift and complete recovery.


----------



## angelish (8 July 2013)

just saw this on facebook , really hope she is ok sounded like a nasty fall


----------



## willtowin (8 July 2013)

We were at Tweseldown this morning, blimey was that corner upright. We left before her fall but heard there was a massive hold.
Poor Laura, thoughts, love and prayers all with her. She's such a determined character that hopefully she'll bounce back in lightning speed. 
Really hits home how dangerous the sport is, doesn't it?


----------



## MandyMoo (8 July 2013)

from Laura's own twitter account ''Following Laura's bad fall today Laura is now in ITU in hospital.  She has been stabilised and we will know more over the next 24 hours....''

hopefully she makes a full recovery - fingers crossed for her. sounds like it was a horrendous fall


----------



## Dottie (8 July 2013)

I hope she is ok.


----------



## Puppy (8 July 2013)

****! Dreadful news   Wishing her a full and speedy recovery. xx


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 July 2013)

Thoughts and prayers with her and her family tonight. Wishing her a swift and full recovery x


----------



## kit279 (8 July 2013)

Fingers crossed that she is OK, ITU sounds pretty ominous


----------



## glamourpuss (8 July 2013)

My apologies if people thought what I had relayed from Twitter was 'tasteless'. Not intended. I guess working in a hospital & my trauma background means my take on things like this can be a little skewed  

I can't edit my post now but I would if I could as I wouldn't wish to offend or upset anybody particularly any of Laura's friends or connections.

I have everything crossed that Laura makes a quick recovery & I'm sending thoughts to her family x


----------



## Gucci_b (8 July 2013)

I was at Tweseldown today working and I saw her fall, all I will say is the medic's were very quick to attend to Laura and wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## christine48 (8 July 2013)

Fingers crossed its not as bad as it sounds, if she has had an emergency tracheostomy, she would be admitted to ITU as a matter of course. They may also be keeping her under observation in case of head or internal injuries.


----------



## Smith123 (8 July 2013)

Gucci_b said:



			I was at Tweseldown today working and I saw her fall, all I will say is the medic's were very quick to attend to Laura and wishing her a speedy recovery
		
Click to expand...

What happened? Everyone on twitter is saying it was absolutely horrendous...


----------



## CaleruxShearer (8 July 2013)

glamourpuss said:



			My apologies if people thought what I had relayed from Twitter was 'tasteless'. Not intended. I guess working in a hospital & my trauma background means my take on things like this can be a little skewed  

I can't edit my post now but I would if I could as I wouldn't wish to offend or upset anybody particularly any of Laura's friends or connections.

I have everything crossed that Laura makes a quick recovery & I'm sending thoughts to her family x
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't getting at you, more that someone has posted details of the fall on twitter when they aren't connected to her and didn't actually see it happen. My best friend is Laura's cousin, she is currently in Crete and rang me in a panic having seen what was being posted on twitter but being unable to get hold of a family member, that was why I was slightly tetchy about it, I wasn't getting at you though honestly!


----------



## Santa_Claus (8 July 2013)

ditto nothing personal but more one of the tweets above is totally contradictory of something said by a witness. Either way details are not required other than she has suffered what sounds to be a horrid rotational, all efforts are best wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## measles (8 July 2013)

All healing thoughts and wishes.


----------



## Foxford (9 July 2013)

Thoughts with Laura and her family at this awful time.

I don't do twitter - please can people keep posting the updates on here? Thanks.


----------



## Lolo (9 July 2013)

I think I've seen the tweets in question and they were in very poor taste. 

I hope Laura makes a full and fast recovery. All my thoughts to her and her connections.


----------



## _GG_ (9 July 2013)

Thoughts and prayers  for Laura and family. Hope the horse is ok too. Very scary.


----------



## Lyle (9 July 2013)

Thought with Laura's family and connections, how awful 

I hope she bounces back!


----------



## kiritiger (9 July 2013)

_GG_ said:



			Thoughts and prayers  for Laura and family. Hope the horse is ok too. Very scary.
		
Click to expand...

Her head girl wrote on twitter that the horse is sore but will be fine.


----------



## huntley (9 July 2013)

Prayers for Laura and all her family and team. What a horrible shock for them all.
Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MollyMoomin (9 July 2013)

Many get well vibes for Laura


----------



## skydy (9 July 2013)

Best wishes and hope for Laura and her friends and family. 

I have enjoyed the times I have been able to watch her rides  (on the TV) from across the pond. Such a cheerful young lady she seems in her interviews. Brave and talented, (and so young!).

Again, best wishes from so very many of us in the U.S.


----------



## Smith123 (9 July 2013)

Update from twitter:

@CollettEventing: Laura had a comfortable night and remains in a stable condition.   Will keep you updated.  .

&

@CollettEventing: Thanks for all your messages,  Her family appreciate all the support from friends and well wishers


----------



## Heidi1 (9 July 2013)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Laura and thought are with her family.

Please keep us updated.

xx


----------



## Foxford (9 July 2013)

Thanks for posting the update smith.

So glad to hear this news.


----------



## kerilli (9 July 2013)

I agree, some of the stuff posted on Twitter was unnecessary and intrusive (and obviously completely flipping WRONG)... but, eyewitness accounts are notoriously unreliable, the brain/memory do strange things in stressful situations. 
Sincerely hope that Laura bounces back and makes a full recovery very quickly.


----------



## Twiglet (9 July 2013)

Fingers crossed for her full and speedy recovery.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 July 2013)

I read she was in ITU last night - poor girl 
Get well soon Laura xx


----------



## Nicnac (9 July 2013)

Sending HHO healing vibes to Laura.


----------



## Pasha (9 July 2013)

Poor Laura! Sending lots of healing vibes! Thoughts are with her and her family and friends! I hope she makes a very speedy recovery x


----------



## showpony (9 July 2013)

Hope Laura makes a full & fast recovery.


----------



## gadetra (9 July 2013)

God help her. Everything crossed she's ok and back in action in no time.


----------



## Fanatical (9 July 2013)

There is a new thread in 'Latest News' where a new forum member has posted the following...

'Just to say I heard Yogi Briesner being interviewed about Laura Collett on BBC Wiltshire Breakfast this morning. He said Laura Collett had a scan last night which was good so far. He also said she was still sedated and that she had broken some ribs and had a punctured lung. Like many others I wish her the very best. A horrid fall. '


----------



## nikki_07766 (9 July 2013)

Laura Collett Eventing
Laura has been woken up briefly and responded well to family. She is now asleep again.

Some good news hopefully.


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 July 2013)

That is good news. She will be very sore so being asleep will be best- they can monitor her much better.


----------



## Fanatical (9 July 2013)

nikki_07766 said:



			Laura Collett Eventing
Laura has been woken up briefly and responded well to family. She is now asleep again.

Some good news hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

That is good to hear!


----------



## glamourpuss (9 July 2013)

Some very positive news


----------



## Girlracer (9 July 2013)

I saw this on twitter last night, she's one of my favourite event riders and I really hope she makes a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## dunkley (9 July 2013)

This is a link to an interview Yogi B gave this morning on BBC Radio Wiltshire.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01bjmbx

2.06.14 on the time.
(Thanks to Bubbles65)

Poor girl, thoughts to her and all her connections.


----------



## merlinsquest (9 July 2013)

I saw the fall, it was horrific to watch & I hope I never see anything like that again.  The team at Tweseldown were fantastic, first on the scene was one of the course builders, he did an amazing job of ensuring Laura's safety whilst deploying medical help & screens & all the time staying calm, well done to him.  The medical team were just awesome & there is no doubt in my mind that she was in the best possible hands.  God bless all of you for doing your absolute best, & lets pray that Laura has a speedy & full recovery.


----------



## Supertrooper (9 July 2013)

Seems to be more positive news today. Still keeping everything crossed for Laura xx


----------



## Lanky Loll (9 July 2013)

Good to see some positive news especially given some of the highly speculative things that were being quoted as gospel yesterday.
Speedy recovery Laura!


----------



## nikki_07766 (9 July 2013)

http://www.lauracollett.com/diary.php

More updates above.


----------



## Supertrooper (9 July 2013)

Definately seeming more positive from update on her website xx


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 July 2013)

Nice to see positive news, i missed most of the 'gospel' info yesterday- fingers crossed its only the ribs and lung that are the issue. 
Get well soon


----------



## Fanatical (9 July 2013)

More info here...


Laura Collett  who suffered a rotational fall at Tweseldown yesterday (8 July)  is very ill, but not critical, according to British eventing team manager, Yogi Breisner.

In an interview with BBC Wiltshire this morning, Yogi said the Membury-based rider had a stable night.

He added: She is under sedation and they are going to keep her under sedation for at least 24 hours.

She has got some sort of head injury, but not a serious one. She had a scan yesterday and the news from that was good.

Yogi added: She has got some damage to her liver and a punctured lung and some ribs.

Laura, 23, was competing in an intermediate section on the seven-year-old mare Tis A Beauty (not pictured), when they had a rotational fall at fence 18. The mare was unharmed.

She was conscious when taken to hospital but placed in an induced coma there.

This morning, her family said that she had been woken up briefly and responded well to family. She is now asleep again.


Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/laura-collett-rotational-fall-induced-coma/#yIT0FJYvtjYEJuAe.99


----------



## MagicMelon (9 July 2013)

Hope she gets better soon, always horrible when someone gets hurt in our sport


----------



## MandyMoo (9 July 2013)

glad to hear some positive news 

sending more vibes her way!


----------



## claracanter (9 July 2013)

Still in shock. I've become a big fan of hers following her twitter when she took on Kauto Star. She handle the whole situation with such maturity. The recent photos of her and Kauto giving a dressage demo at Barbury are sensational.

 Wishing her a speedy recovery. My thoughts are with her, her family and her wonderful team.


----------



## Dusty85 (9 July 2013)

Poor Girl, how awful. Wish her a speedy recovery. 

Have to say it would be very unusual for a tracheostomy to be performed straight away (unless airway obstruction but unlikely in this case) more like she has been intubated instead. But either way, not a nice thing to happen and I hope to see her out competing again some day when she is recovered. Best wishes and thoughts to all concerned.


----------



## CrazyMare (9 July 2013)

Dusty85 said:



			Poor Girl, how awful. Wish her a speedy recovery. 

Have to say it would be very unusual for a tracheostomy to be performed straight away (unless airway obstruction but unlikely in this case) more like she has been intubated instead. But either way, not a nice thing to happen and I hope to see her out competing again some day when she is recovered. Best wishes and thoughts to all concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Paramedics can do an emergency tracheostomy - lasts minutes but is enough to get the pt to hospital.

Fingers crossed for Laura, sounds positive if her CT scan is reported as good.


----------



## Dusty85 (9 July 2013)

Very unlikely paramedics would do an emergency tracheostomy at the scene- more likely they would intubated the standard way


----------



## Dusty85 (9 July 2013)

But either way its irrelevant as she's in hospital now, I just wish her a complete and timely recovery


----------



## glamourpuss (9 July 2013)

The tracheostomy comment came from me. It was a result of reading a misinformed tweet & putting 2 & 2 together & getting 5. Given the information that has now come from Laura's people I see that I made a big mistake.


----------



## Dusty85 (9 July 2013)

Glamourpuss- I didn't mean it in a getting at anyone way- I just thought it would be a very strange thing to do at the scene! (I'm an ITU/anaesthetics Doctor) 
No harm done xx


----------



## Puppy (9 July 2013)

I am so pleased to hear of better news today. 

Laura, and all her friends and family, have been in my thoughts since I heard the news last night. I do hope that she is over the worst of it, and back to full health as soon as possible.


----------



## Lanky Loll (10 July 2013)

Local radio this morning had a quote from Laura's Drs saying they are hoping to bring her round from sedation today, so here's hoping she's through the worst.


----------



## Daffodil (10 July 2013)

Radio Solent news is giving updates on her this morning, and said she was in Southampton Hospital with head injuries.

Everything crossed for her swift recovery.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (10 July 2013)

I hope she recovers


----------



## gadetra (10 July 2013)

She seems to be heading in the right direction. I hope today goes well for her.
x


----------



## Smith123 (10 July 2013)

No real updates this morning, not sure if that is a good or bad sign?


----------



## Gracie21 (10 July 2013)

Smith123 said:



			No real updates this morning, not sure if that is a good or bad sign?
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking the same. Hope it's a good thing x


----------



## Supertrooper (10 July 2013)

And me, keep checking for updates but understand her family and friends have far more important things to do.


----------



## Fanatical (10 July 2013)

I suspect that there is no news because there is no change as yet. I believe she was put back under yesterday afternoon and it was said that she would stay sedated for 24-28 hours.


----------



## willtowin (10 July 2013)

I'm hoping that no news is good news


----------



## Gracie21 (10 July 2013)

Update on twitter & website 

"Laura remains in a stable condition but will remain sedated for further 24hours &#8211; updates to follow" 

xxx


----------



## CaleruxShearer (10 July 2013)

Just seen on her website they have decided to keep get sedated for another 24 hours.


----------



## Daffodil (10 July 2013)

Find all this hard to take in, having seen her at Barbury on Sunday with Kauto, Rayef and N Bestman.
Dreadful.  Keeping everything crossed that the longer they keep her sedated the better the healing process.


----------



## Smith123 (10 July 2013)

To any doctors/nurses out there why would they be keeping her sedated for so long? It must be so worrying for all her friends and family


----------



## BBH (10 July 2013)

Wishing her a speedy recovery x


----------



## Dizzydancer (10 July 2013)

Smith- Im a physio and have worked on itu a fair bit. This is a relatively short time in reality for sedation. 
With head injuries the longer you can give down time to the brain the better. With her lung and rib injuries if pain etc is likely to cause her to breath shallowly keeping under to allow the lung to re inflate fully and ribs to stabilize the better- it also means her chest can be cleared of rubbish without having to trachyostomy her as coughing will be painful. 
While sedated doctors control everything and can ensure all vitals are within normal or correct limits. 
Its also normal to wake and re sedate.


----------



## Supertrooper (10 July 2013)

Dizzydancer - thanks for that. Still keeping everything crossed and I'm going to send a card xx


----------



## mle22 (10 July 2013)

Just wanted to add my best wishes for Laura's recovery.


----------



## smellsofhorse (11 July 2013)

Such a terrible accident that makes you realise how fragile we are.

I hope she makes a full and speedy recovery.

I regularly check the website and facebook / twittter feeds.


----------



## lindsayH (11 July 2013)

Best wishes Laura, get well soon. Looking forward to seeing you back in the saddle.


----------



## Smith123 (11 July 2013)

Update:

Laura has had a comfortable night and responding well.

She will remain asleep today to aid recovery.   The nurses and doctors in ICU are amazing and Laura is in the best hands.

Her family and friends continue to be overwhelmed by the support.

Further update to follow on Friday


----------



## claracanter (11 July 2013)

Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## atlantis (11 July 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			Smith- Im a physio and have worked on itu a fair bit. This is a relatively short time in reality for sedation. 
With head injuries the longer you can give down time to the brain the better. With her lung and rib injuries if pain etc is likely to cause her to breath shallowly keeping under to allow the lung to re inflate fully and ribs to stabilize the better- it also means her chest can be cleared of rubbish without having to trachyostomy her as coughing will be painful. 
While sedated doctors control everything and can ensure all vitals are within normal or correct limits. 
Its also normal to wake and re sedate.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. I'm also a physio I specialise in looking after people who are ventilated at home. If she is sedated its because she will have a tube in her mouth attached to a ventilator at the mo which is very uncomfortable so they will keep her sedated. They will do daily sedation holds so that it doesn't build up in her system and then when they do turn it off it doesn't take a week to wake up as she's had too much. The fact that she responded to her family during this is a great thing. Once she doesn't need a ventilator she will be woken up and they will take the tube out which tends to be quite quick once they decide. If people need to be ventilated for a longer period of time then they will put a tracheostomy in and wake her up, as this is much better tollerated (I have patients living at home like this). The longer you're on a ventilator the longer it takes to wean off.

However exactly why she is still sedated is obviously speculation on our part. What I and dizzy dance have said is appropriate for all ITU patients. It's likely she's sedated because they need to keep her ventilated. Why that is we don't know and it private and confidential information - obviously.

My best wishes go out to Luara and her family friends and team. Wishing her a speedy recovery. Once she's awake I'm sure she'll bounce back as she is young and fit and I'm keeping everything crossed for her. You can be sure her physios will work her hard, once she is ready. 

Jx


----------



## Missypp (11 July 2013)

I echo the comments of others I'm a ICU nurse and agree with the daily sedation breaks and ventilation comments.

It's an awful for time for Laura and her family my thoughts are with them.


----------



## Gracie21 (12 July 2013)

Update this morning...


Following her fall on Monday Laura has injuries consistent with being crushed, the injury causing most concern is the damage to her lungs.   It is for this reason that she continues to be sedated and kept incubated so the lungs can recover.    This process is likely to continue over the weekend.   We can confirm that she had no injuries to her limbs and all tests to her head and brain have been clear.   When in lighter sedation she is very responsive.

Her family continue to be overwhelmed by messages and cards of support

 Further updates will follow when there is more news.


----------



## Fanatical (12 July 2013)

That is good news. Fingers crossed that the sedation helps her lungs to recover quickly.
She's in my thoughts almost constantly!


----------



## armchair_rider (12 July 2013)

Definitely sounds like good news.


----------



## _GG_ (12 July 2013)

Oh bless her and her family. They must be desperate to have her woken up but all the signs seem good about her being responsive when the sedation is lightened.

They wouldn't be doing anything they don't need to do, so if she has to stay under the whole weekend or longer, it can only be the best for her at the moment.

Does anyone know how the jockey is doing that is being kept in an induced coma?

Really wishing them both the very best and swift recoveries.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (12 July 2013)

Sending lots of healing vibes to Laura.

Awful, just highlights how dangerous eventing can be.


----------



## hayinamanger (12 July 2013)

This is an encouraging update, all healing thoughts and vibes to Laura and her family.


----------



## ChestnutTinker (12 July 2013)

I want to send her a card but don't know where to send it to


----------



## Thistle (12 July 2013)

A very encouraging update particularly re the head and brain.

Anyone know what body protection she was wearing?


----------



## Fanatical (12 July 2013)

She usually wears an air jacket so should imagine that she had it on. However as it was a rotational fall, she probably didn't get far enough away from the mare before she came down on her, for it to inflate.


----------



## ElleJS (12 July 2013)

According to twitter and someone close to Laura they said the air jacket went off and was of 'massive assistance' 

So pleased to hear positive updates, she's a toughie and will be back on board in no time.


----------



## Luci07 (12 July 2013)

ChestnutTinker said:



			I want to send her a card but don't know where to send it to 

Click to expand...

It's on her website..


----------



## Kiribati_uk (12 July 2013)

ChestnutTinker said:



			I want to send her a card but don't know where to send it to 

Click to expand...

Sent you a pm with adddress


----------



## Supertrooper (12 July 2013)

So pleased that the update seems positive. Fingers crossed that she keeps improving xx


----------



## Supertrooper (13 July 2013)

Very encouraging update on her website today


----------



## stroppymare153 (13 July 2013)

_GG_ said:



			...

Does anyone know how the jockey is doing that is being kept in an induced coma?

Really wishing them both the very best and swift recoveries.
		
Click to expand...


improving - thankfully.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/23297747

All best wishes to both of them for full recoveries.


----------



## _GG_ (13 July 2013)

stroppymare153 said:



			improving - thankfully.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/23297747

All best wishes to both of them for full recoveries.
		
Click to expand...

Good to know and really hoping they both continue improving, xx


----------



## Daffodil (13 July 2013)

According to E-Venting and Twitter Laura is sitting up and eating... fantastic news!


----------



## _GG_ (13 July 2013)

Daffodil said:



			According to E-Venting and Twitter Laura is sitting up and eating... fantastic news!
		
Click to expand...

Wow....that is fantastic! X


----------



## Supertrooper (13 July 2013)

Is all sounding very positive now, thank god xx


----------



## atlantis (13 July 2013)

Great news. So pleased to hear that.


----------



## Supertrooper (14 July 2013)

Laura's tweeted herself now, saying she's feeling so much better and is just about to move wards xx


----------



## Daffodil (14 July 2013)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## angelish (14 July 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			Laura's tweeted herself now, saying she's feeling so much better and is just about to move wards xx
		
Click to expand...

that is very good news hope she continues to improve


----------



## Mike007 (14 July 2013)

So glad, A genuine sigh of releif here when I read this.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (15 July 2013)

She has been on Twitter again to say that she has been for a little walk down the corridor, and has had some 'princess moments', apprently her face is covered in some beautiful bruises but she is doing well. Such good progress in a week, the paramedics at the event did a fantastic job, we are so lucky that we can get that help straight away!!


----------

